# Buce Moss?



## Courtneybst (5 Mar 2021)

Hey guys,

I'm just coming across this plant for the first time and there doesn't seem to be much information on it. The main things seems to be that it's called 'Buce Moss' because it's often found growing on/around Bucephalandra. Apparently under high lighting and CO2 it grows quite fast.

Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## dw1305 (5 Mar 2021)

Hi all, 


Courtneybst said:


> I'm just coming across this plant for the first time and there doesn't seem to be much information on it. The main things seems to be that it's called 'Buce Moss'


Nice, it looks like it might be a <"leafy liverwort">, if it is it should have a a smaller "leaf" under the large "leaf" and the leaves in two rows.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (5 Mar 2021)

Interesting - it’s got a similar leaf structure to the Cameroon Moss that I have, but that’s an ultra slow grower.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Mar 2021)

Hi all, 


Wookii said:


> Cameroon Moss


We think that might be a <"Leafy Liverwort"> as well, <"possibly a_ Plagiochila_ sp">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## X3NiTH (5 Mar 2021)

It’s ‘Solenostoma Tetragonum’, I lost all mine, just faded away, not enough light I suspect, I want to try it again but this time in a high humidity Terrarium under a lot of light. Lots of light fat leaf matted structure, low light small leafed and spindly growth.


----------



## X3NiTH (5 Mar 2021)

The other common name for it is ‘Pearl Liverwort’. I’m trying to get my hands on some more but I can’t find it in stock. I got mine originally from Aquasabi. I did try to source it from Vasteq last time I was in Poland through the local Allegro sales forum but never quite managed it, always a next time though!


----------



## Aquahorti (8 Mar 2021)

I have been looking at getting that moss for a few around 6 months, but have until now not been able to find it in a quality that I am happy with and able to get shipped to Denmark. I contacted Mini Moss , but they do not ship outside Australia... A bit of a shame as they seems to have a fairly good quality control.

You can find it for sale in the US, but from the pictures they provide of the product I would not have that near any of my aquariums, nor bother with trying to start propagating it.

I have a few other options of getting it shipped out from Australia, but given the temperature in Australia and Northern Europe I will wait until May with trying those as the plants might spend more time in transit.

But if you are not picky it should be fairly easy to get it from the US.


----------

